# Covid risk management at soccer events



## dad4 (Nov 20, 2020)

A spot to discuss what an individual can do to reduce and mitigate the corona virus exposure risk from soccer related travel.

This is mostly for people who see the risk as real and are on the fence about what do do about it.  If you know it’s all a hoax, please express that opinion in another part of off topic.


----------



## watfly (Nov 20, 2020)

Keep 6 feet away, or wear a mask if that's not possible, or double condom it and do both.  Limit time inside at crowded places.  Those will give you the most bang for the buck.  Follow CDC guidelines.  Accept that there is a certain level of risk by traveling and attending tournaments and most importantly enjoy.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 20, 2020)

And remember, the kids have zero real risk.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> Keep 6 feet away, or wear a mask if that's not possible, or double condom it and do both.  Limit time inside at crowded places.  Those will give you the most bang for the buck.  Follow CDC guidelines.  Accept that there is a certain level of risk by traveling and attending tournaments and most importantly enjoy.


any thoughts on the drive/hotel part?


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> any thoughts on the drive/hotel part?


2 hands on the wheel. Pay attention to the other traffic. Turn on the radio and enjoy the ride.


----------



## notintheface (Nov 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> A spot to discuss what an individual can do to reduce and mitigate the corona virus exposure risk from soccer related travel.


1. Use Airbnb to book a house for the weekend. Send a note to the owner to please open up windows on opposite sides of the house so there can be cross-ventilation before you arrive. Surfaces inside the house are extremely unlikely to infect you, but you may want to bring clorox wipes for high-touch surfaces, eg bathroom doorknobs, refrigerator handles, etc.

2.  The day of your games, ensure that there is a set meeting place for your team and that you map out the route to take for your kids beforehand. If you can print a map of the complex, do that beforehand and mark where the meeting place and the fields are. TDs should be mandating that teams play on the same fields for both of their games-- if this isn't happening, that's a sloppy organization that your club should reevaluate its relationship with.

3. Restroom break before you leave your Airbnb, no questions. Drop off your masked-up kids at the entrance with the complex map and point them at the meeting place, then go park. Encourage them to move quickly through the entryway. Again, the complex should have separate entry and exit points, otherwise the org is sloppy and see above.

4. Under no circumstances should parents go near the team bench. Never ever ever ever. Not to put up an ez-up, not to line up bags nice and neat, not to help out the team manager, never. Team manager should give the cards to the coach and let them take care of all interactions with the ref, scorekeepers, etc. If you need to put up an ez-up, let the coach and a couple of kids take care of this. Do not approach the bench.

5. Families masked and socially distanced evenly over the entire touchline, ten feet back at a minimum. Please sit. I know you parents who pace behind the touchline. Please don't. Stay in one place. Clap like crazy. Bring air horns or other noisemakers. Try not to scream, please. Buy yourself a bluetooth speaker and pipe in some crowd noise, whatever. Don't yell.

6. After the game, please pack up faster than you ever have -- there are always families who want to linger around on the touchline. Don't be that family. Let your coach and kids break down the ez-up and team bench and have the team manager collect it. You may be tempted to leave your stuff for your afternoon game-- don't do that either. Leave the complex and go to your local deli or whatever. If you're within distance of your Airbnb, that will be an infinitely better choice. You may be tempted to have the typical between-game team and parent hangout. Please don't do this right now. Get your food to go and have a picnic out of your car.

7. Make sure you are constantly reminding your kids that these aren't real games. These are only to keep them halfway sharp. It means nothing if they get blown out, or if they blow out another team. Your coach will be telling them the same thing. They're smart kids, they'll get it.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 2 hands on the wheel. Pay attention to the other traffic. Turn on the radio and enjoy the ride.


maybe this is not the right thread for you.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

Stay away from me and I will stay away from you.  Wear mask in the car like all the other scared people on the 10 frwy. Wave high to everyone as you pass them by.  Never take your mask off, ever!!  Stay in your hotel no matter what.  Order delivery from a cooperate restaurant because all the private places are shut down.  We all know WWSD to our food, right?


----------



## watfly (Nov 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> any thoughts on the drive/hotel part?


Not really, apart from of what I said.  Don't use the restrooms at janky gas stations, IDK?  Like I may have mentioned before, one of the families was more comfortable booking separate accommodations with a kitchen so that they didn't have to eat out.

The hotel in Phoenix we stayed at was above and beyond cleaning and sanitizing, including masks required in the lobby.  If anyone is that concerned they could call the hotel prior to inquire of their cleaning procedures.

Restaurants were crowded, if that makes you uncomfortable, don't go.  The bulk of our team went out to eat together and enjoyed ourselves.  When in Rome? 

I would say if you are going to be hyper worried about getting Covid and are going to go to the lengths that notintheface is proposing, then don't go.  It just won't be worth it for you.  You can only control your behavior and not the behavior of others.  So if the behavior of the other parents, or players, is going to annoy you, don't go.



Desert Hound said:


> 2 hands on the wheel. Pay attention to the other traffic. Turn on the radio and enjoy the ride.


Actually a valid point.  Dad4 I believe you have a long drive.  I'd be more concerned about staying alert on the drive and not pushing your limits of hours on the road.  Take a break when you need to.


----------



## notintheface (Nov 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> The hotel in Phoenix we stayed at was above and beyond cleaning and sanitizing, including masks required in the lobby.  If anyone is that concerned they could call the hotel prior to inquire of their cleaning procedures.


The reason I encourage an Airbnb is because you can guarantee that you won't have recirculated air. In a hotel you can't guarantee that. That will 100% be your greatest risk of the weekend-- indoors for an extended period of time. Your outdoor time, as long as you maintain distance, should be fine.



			
				watfly said:
			
		

> Restaurants were crowded, if that makes you uncomfortable, don't go.  The bulk of our team went out to eat together and enjoyed ourselves.  When in Rome?


The reason I encourage having a picnic out of your car, maybe with one or two close team friends in their car, is because a gathering of 50 people _right now_ in Maricopa county -- say, the inside of a restaurant -- gives you a better than 50% chance that someone in the restaurant is infected.

Those two things are your biggest risk. If you really want to get games over a weekend, it's easy for you to reduce those two risks. Everything else that I posted is just to be polite to your teammates families, your coach, your refs, your club, and the TD.


----------



## watfly (Nov 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> 2.  The day of your games, ensure that there is a set meeting place for your team and that you map out the route to take for your kids beforehand. If you can print a map of the complex, do that beforehand and mark where the meeting place and the fields are.


I recommend this for all games at multifield complexes regardless of Covid.  I can't tell you how times a kid or parent has gotten lost.  It's so obvious to do, but few coaches or team managers do so.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The reason I encourage an Airbnb is because you can guarantee that you won't have recirculated air. In a hotel you can't guarantee that. That will *100% be your greatest risk of the weekend
> 
> Those two things are your biggest risk.*


Wrong wrong and more wrong Face.  Where you staying?  Scottsdale in a palace?  The greatest risk I saw at our place was dudes on drugs looking to see if i had some spare change and mad dogging me.  Another dude was a pimp for sure and then one of the nights I walked down the stairs ((elevators are super spreader place)) and some girl is crying and her boyfriend ((not so sure)) was telling her he's sorry for being an asshole.  I swear if he hit her, I would have beat the crap out of him.  So those are the true risk for most of us.


----------



## crush (Nov 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> The reason I encourage an Airbnb is because you can guarantee that you won't have recirculated air. In a hotel you can't guarantee that. That will 100% be your greatest risk of the weekend-- indoors for an extended period of time. Your outdoor time, as long as you maintain distance, should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm leaving at 4 for my get away with my wife.  So you can beat me with the most psots today.  Have fun Face and stay on topic   I love you brother and fellow American


----------



## notintheface (Nov 20, 2020)

watfly said:


> I recommend this for all games at multifield complexes regardless of Covid.  I can't tell you how times a kid or parent has gotten lost.  It's so obvious to do, but few coaches or team managers do so.


For the love of god, please text to everyone which side of the Great Park to park on, and please text to everyone if you should turn left or right at the Silverlakes entrance when we're all back.


----------



## watfly (Nov 20, 2020)

notintheface said:


> For the love of god, please text to everyone which side of the Great Park to park on, and please text to everyone if you should turn left or right at the Silverlakes entrance when we're all back.


Ha, ha, Great Park was one of those instances.  It was for a DA showcase a year or so ago and the map that was on Great Park's website was different than the actual fields.  Like 180 degrees different, so you weren't even close.  In that case, map was not helpful.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=810733649679174


----------



## TOSDCI (Nov 20, 2020)

My players have been to Phoenix 4 times since September.  We only eat outside or in our hotel room with family only.  On the way to Phoenix, we stop one time.  Gas, bathroom break, pick up food and eat it in the car on the road.  If you opt to stay in a hotel, request a room on a lower floor and use the staircase rather than the elevator.  We bring our own breakfast regardless if the hotel provides a free one and try to book a hotel with a kitchen.  Masks are worn to and from the field and we sit away from all the other parents.  Any person we talk to is 6 feet away and wearing a mask.  So far so good!


----------



## nononono (Nov 20, 2020)

*When this HOAX is looked back upon. a lot of HUMANS are going to*
*feel pretty idiotic for buying into the scams that were conjured up to
kill the AMERICAN economy and allow greedy soul selling Politicians 
the ability to reset the Global Financial status.....
Don't become one of the sheep.*
*Become the Herder who kills the conniving lying stealing Wolves........

It's that simple !!!!!*

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 20, 2020)

dad4 said:


> maybe this is not the right thread for you.


This is absolutely the right thread.

I get to comment on the idiocy. Look at cdc numbers and your age. Your good to go amigo. Why you pretend otherwise is beyond me


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> This is absolutely the right thread.
> 
> I get to comment on the idiocy. Look at cdc numbers and your age. Your good to go amigo. Why you pretend otherwise is beyond me


And if you or your family does have a risk factor that is concerning, the obvious answer is don't go.

Outside of that enjoy. Life is short


----------



## dad4 (Nov 21, 2020)

If you're one of the adults here for a real discussion, just put Hound and nononono on ignore.  Filters it all out so you can listen to the people who are on topic.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 21, 2020)

dad4 said:


> If you're one of the adults here for a real discussion, just put Hound and nononono on ignore.  Filters it all out so you can listen to the people who are on topic.


The funny thing you act worried. 

Covid only affects a small minority of people. You from reading the forums (or your kid) fall into none of those categories. 

Reading the advice provided by notintheface is laughable. Remember you think masks are the key. So just wear one and don't worry, right? If they are as you say, you should have zero issues. 

Further. Your DD or DS is in the least risky category. Mask or no mask there is no issue related to risk. 

For you? From what you have said over the months you are young enough and also have no health issues. Which means you are not in the risk category either. 

So what is the concern? 

I don't think you have elderly people living with you. Also you don't go out and hang out at restaurants and bars, which means you won't spread anything. 

So I ask, what exactly are you worried about as it relates to travel and soccer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 21, 2020)

Apparently some people only worry about themselves.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 21, 2020)

Mad Hatter said:


> The funny thing you act worried.
> 
> Covid only affects a small minority of people. You from reading the forums (or your kid) fall into none of those categories.
> 
> ...


This thread is not the place to discuss whether the risk is real.  If you want to have that argument, make your own thread.

Bye.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

“Huntington Beach Curfew Breakers!” the flyer read. “If you are a free American and are more than non-essential, join us for a clear act of defiance against Newsom’s stay-at-home order. Come to Huntington Beach Pier, 10:01 p.m. Saturday Nov. 21.”

Daddy, please call the Sherriff, oh please save HB from the virus that only comes out after 10pm-5am.  Help, help, help!!!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> This thread is not the place to discuss whether the risk is real.  If you want to have that argument, make your own thread.
> 
> Bye.


Well don't forget your blankey so you can get tucked in at night.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## watfly (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> This thread is not the place to discuss whether the risk is real.  If you want to have that argument, make your own thread.
> 
> Bye.


Thats incredibly ironic.  I asked a similar thing in the Good News thread when you and your comrades were buzzkilling that thread.  I think your rationalization was that you were providing a public service by setting us straight.  Well here is my PSA, if your making driving decisions like limiting stops and eating while driving that is dangerous and proof of zero clue of risk assessment.  This is exhibit A of how irrational fear of the virus has corrupted rational thought.  If you're that worried about the virus why create a laundry list of token measures? Just wear a chemical warfare suit with a respirator and increase the limit on your life insurance.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

watfly said:


> Thats incredibly ironic.  I asked a similar thing in the Good News thread when you and your comrades were buzzkilling that thread.  I think your rationalization was that you were providing a public service by setting us straight.  Well here is my PSA, if your making driving decisions like limiting stops and eating while driving that is dangerous and proof of zero clue of risk assessment.  This is exhibit A of how irrational fear of the virus has corrupted rational thought.  If you're that worried about the virus why create a laundry list of token measures? Just wear a chemical warfare suit with a respirator and increase the limit on your life insurance.


Or just stay home and wait for bat shot?


----------



## dad4 (Nov 22, 2020)

watfly said:


> Thats incredibly ironic.  I asked a similar thing in the Good News thread when you and your comrades were buzzkilling that thread.  I think your rationalization was that you were providing a public service by setting us straight.  Well here is my PSA, if your making driving decisions like limiting stops and eating while driving that is dangerous and proof of zero clue of risk assessment.  This is exhibit A of how irrational fear of the virus has corrupted rational thought.  If you're that worried about the virus why create a laundry list of token measures? Just wear a chemical warfare suit with a respirator and increase the limit on your life insurance.


I’ve given up on setting you straight.

If you want to spread disease, I’m not able to stop you, and I’m no longer willing to try. 

I started this thread because I wanted to figure out whether I needed to cancel my daughter’s participation in December tournaments.  Part of that process is asking other people for their best ideas to limit spread when they travel. 

Some people have been helpful, most have decided they are not interested in this thread.

A few come here to let me know that they need to be on my ignore list.

Bye.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I’ve given up on setting you straight.
> 
> If you want to spread disease, I’m not able to stop you, and I’m no longer willing to try.
> 
> ...


Please dont go.......


----------



## watfly (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I’ve given up on setting you straight.
> 
> If you want to spread disease, I’m not able to stop you, and I’m no longer willing to try.
> 
> ...


Again, I'd be happy to give you a tour of one of our 13 public facilities and show you how seriously I take Covid.  To date we've had no workplace infections of our dozens of employees and thousands of customers and we've been open the whole time.  Unlike you, I have to implement Covid protections in real life and not wax philosophical about them from under my bed.

I like you Dad4 and appreciate your take on certain things, but your continued tactic of mischaracterizing someone's argument to fit your narrative is really weak.  Your welcome to disagree but your accusations that I'm spreading the virus are unfounded and unnecessary.

I gave you my honest assessment of my trip to AZ.  its not the wild west of non mask wearing, however not everyone is following the rules to the letter of law on the sidelines. The beauty of choice is that you don't have to get within 6 feet of those people.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 22, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I’ve given up on setting you straight.
> 
> If you want to spread disease, I’m not able to stop you, and I’m no longer willing to try.
> 
> ...


@Dad is just frustrated because his preferred solutions, the same ones has has been advocating without changes since day one haven't worked.


----------



## watfly (Nov 22, 2020)

watfly said:


> Again, I'd be happy to give you a tour of one of our 13 public facilities and show you how seriously I take Covid.  To date we've had no workplace infections of our dozens of employees and thousands of customers and we've been open the whole time.  Unlike you, I have to implement Covid protections in real life and not wax philosophical about them from under my bed.
> 
> I like you Dad4 and appreciate your take on certain things, but your continued tactic of mischaracterizing someone's argument to fit your narrative is really weak.  Your welcome to disagree but your accusations that I'm spreading the virus are unfounded and unnecessary.
> 
> I gave you my honest assessment of my trip to AZ.  its not the wild west of non mask wearing, however not everyone is following the rules to the letter of law on the sidelines. The beauty of choice is that you don't have to get within 6 feet of those people.


Just to add...I hope you can get comfortable going, I suspect your DD will have a great time and will appreciate your effort.  A 10 hour drive each way is a big commitment, like I said before, kudos.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 22, 2020)

So @dad4  has assured us restaurants are a high risk factor. This thread worries about restaurants. 

Here are STATS from TN. Take a look at restaurants.

Why are we shutting them down? Again?



			https://www.tn.gov/content/dam/tn/health/documents/cedep/novel-coronavirus/CriticalIndicatorReport.pdf


----------



## Mad Hatter (Nov 22, 2020)

Note that like every other state, TN is having a spike in cases. 

Pay attention to where they seem not to come from. 

Some people on here push that restaurants and bars are the culprits. They cannot actually pull studies. They do however pull quotes from people who THINK they are an issue. Big difference right?


----------



## watfly (Nov 23, 2020)

Mad Hatter said:


> Note that like every other state, TN is having a spike in cases.
> 
> Pay attention to where they seem not to come from.
> 
> Some people on here push that restaurants and bars are the culprits. They cannot actually pull studies. They do however pull quotes from people who THINK they are an issue. Big difference right?


Facts are irrelevant to a narrative.  I think we all thought the air travel was one of the riskiest things we could do, in reality it turns out to be one of the safest.

If you want to reduce the risk of traveling to a tournament, flying is much safer, for Covid and other reasons.


----------



## Jose has returned (Nov 24, 2020)

crush said:


> “Huntington Beach Curfew Breakers!” the flyer read. “If you are a free American and are more than non-essential, join us for a clear act of defiance against Newsom’s stay-at-home order. Come to Huntington Beach Pier, 10:01 p.m. Saturday Nov. 21.”
> 
> Daddy, please call the Sherriff, oh please save HB from the virus that only comes out after 10pm-5am.  Help, help, help!!!
> 
> View attachment 9528


i would but I'm asleep by 9:00


----------



## Jose has returned (Nov 24, 2020)

should you go or not?   Well back during the AIDS crisis if you had to ask or wonder if the other person was infected with the virus maybe you shouldn't get with them.  with this virus if you think there is a risk going outside of your house because other people aren't complying to your standards you should stay home.  It seems as though you are willing to take the risk so your child can play soccer.  Other people are taking that same risk but just not at your degree of cautiousness that doesn't make you right or them right just respect their decision.   Best way 100%to not get it  is stay home (abstinence) another way is mask up ( use protection) wash your hands ( no comment)  still not sure then get tested (don't hit it)


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Jose has returned said:


> should you go or not?   Well back during the AIDS crisis if you had to ask or wonder if the other person was infected with the virus maybe you shouldn't get with them.  with this virus if you think there is a risk going outside of your house because other people aren't complying to your standards you should stay home.  It seems as though you are willing to take the risk so your child can play soccer.  Other people are taking that same risk but just not at your degree of cautiousness that doesn't make you right or them right just respect their decision.   Best way 100%to not get it  is stay home (abstinence) another way is mask up ( use protection) wash your hands ( no comment)  still not sure then get tested (don't hit it)


I eventually decided not.

I was willing to take the risk based on Sept numbers.  I am not willing to take the risk based on Nov numbers.  

Mostly this is because of the risk that I would spread it to others, rather than the risk to me. 

If things calm back down, we may look for games early next year.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I started this thread because I wanted to figure out whether I needed to cancel my daughter’s participation in December tournaments.


If you are having that many concerns, I think you can answer your own question.  Just also weigh the psychological impact it may have in your DD who may have been looking forward to getting a small part of her normal life back.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> If you are having that many concerns, I think you can answer your own question.  Just also weigh the psychological impact it may have in your DD who may have been looking forward to getting a small part of her normal life back.


Why do you think it was on the table at all?

As it happens, Nevada cancelled tournaments anyway, so it’s moot.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> Why do you think it was on the table at all?
> 
> As it happens, Nevada cancelled tournaments anyway, so it’s moot.


Why don’t think what was in the table?  I responded directly to your comment about possibly cancelling your daughters participation in the tournament your team signed up for.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Why don’t think what was in the table?  I responded directly to your comment about possibly cancelling your daughters participation in the tournament your team signed up for.


I have no real need to discuss whether you or I believe there is a risk of covid transmission at tournaments.  Nor am I looking to judge your decision to go, or have you judge my decision to not go, to a particular tournament.  

If you have thoughts or experience with things like renting from air-bnb to avoid hotel lobbies and restaurants, that would be great.  It’s kind of moot for Mayor’s Cup, but may be useful in the future.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> I have no real need to discuss whether you or I believe there is a risk of covid transmission at tournaments.  Nor am I looking to judge your decision to go, or have you judge my decision to not go, to a particular tournament.
> 
> If you have thoughts or experience with things like renting from air-bnb to avoid hotel lobbies and restaurants, that would be great.  It’s kind of moot for Mayor’s Cup, but may be useful in the future.


What are you talking about?

You - I started this thread because I wanted to figure out whether I needed to cancel my daughter’s participation in December tournaments.

Me - if you’d have that many concerns, you already know the answer.

You - why do you think it was on the table at all?

Me - what is on the table, I was answering your question...

You - I have no real need to discuss whether you or I believe there is a risk of covid transmission at tournaments.

Im not sure if you are mixing up conversations or what but man you’re all over the place. 

Yes...I’ve said this previously.  AirBnB is the way to go.  Bring your own groceries and is a great little safe place.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 24, 2020)

watfly said:


> I like you Dad4 and appreciate your take on certain things, but your continued tactic of mischaracterizing someone's argument to fit your narrative is really weak.  Your welcome to disagree but your accusations that I'm spreading the virus are unfounded and unnecessary.


He does this all the time.  It allows him to make the arguments he wants instead of the ones that actually rebut the argument, makes him feel like he's winning, makes him feel like he's on the virtuous side,, and lets him get away with lazy arguments.  It's his favorite technique.


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> He does this all the time.  It allows him to make the arguments he wants instead of the ones that actually rebut the argument, makes him feel like he's winning, makes him feel like he's on the virtuous side,, and lets him get away with lazy arguments.  It's his favorite technique.


You're off topic, Grace.  Read the top post.


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 24, 2020)

dad4 said:


> You're off topic, Grace.  Read the top post.


 This is off topic forum so anyone can do whatever they want......that reading comprehension still aluding you, huh?


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is off topic forum so anyone can do whatever they want......that reading comprehension still aluding you, huh?


Nope.  But I am done with the personal insults.  

Bye.


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 24, 2020)

So notice 


Grace T. said:


> This is off topic forum so anyone can do whatever they want......that reading comprehension still aluding you, huh?


He can't argue facts anymore.

So lately it is BYE. Which I assume means on the ignore list.

It feels safer to talk to people in the same bubble vs talking to people with info that contradicts a certain worldview


----------



## Grace T. (Nov 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So notice
> 
> He can't argue facts anymore.
> 
> ...


I also love how he insults and then gets all offended at the insults.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Nov 24, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is off topic forum so anyone can do whatever they want......that reading comprehension still aluding you, huh?


I’m not sure he knows what the topic is any more.....now I’m confused..


----------



## dad4 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> I’m not sure he knows what the topic is any more.....now I’m confused..


Topic is what can be done to minimize covid risk while travelling.  Thank you for your thought on house rental and meals.


----------



## espola (Nov 26, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> This is off topic forum so anyone can do whatever they want......that reading comprehension still aluding you, huh?


Nonsense.


----------

